# Baker Cambridge Bibles



## uberkermit (May 17, 2009)

Is it safe to assume that the Cambridge Bibles Baker prints for North America are the same quality paper etc., as ones you would get from the UK?


----------



## JM (May 17, 2009)

I thought all Cambridge Bibles were printed in the UK?


----------



## uberkermit (May 17, 2009)

Ah - it could be that I misunderstood things, and that Baker merely distributes the Cambridge Bibles. For some reason I thought they were licensed to print them as well though...


----------



## jawyman (May 18, 2009)

I believe that Baker only has distribution right. If Cambridge does not print the bible, then it is not a Cambridge Bible.


----------



## reformedminister (May 18, 2009)

I am pretty sure Cambridge prints them. I think they are some of the finest Bibles on the market. I bought an ESV from Allen publishers last year. It was supposed to be better. I think it is a fine Bible, but not as good as the Cambridge Bibles that I own.


----------



## JM (May 18, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> I am pretty sure Cambridge prints them. I think they are some of the finest Bibles on the market. I bought an ESV from Allen publishers last year. It was supposed to be better. I think it is a fine Bible, but not as good as the Cambridge Bibles that I own.



Interesting comment, thanks...I have a Cambridge printed for TBS and just love it.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 19, 2009)

I used to work for BBH when I was in my undergrad. They only have distribution rights. They do not print them.


----------

